# Recherche application tapé sur l'écran



## funsorcier (2 Février 2010)

Salut tout le monde,
Je recherche une application sur macbook qui quand on tape physiquement pas très fort sur l'écran les fenêtres partent de l'écran pour laisser place au bureau.
Je l'ai vu une fois sur un macbook de quelqu'un mais impossible de remettre la main dessus.

Merci d'avance !


Ce genre d'utilitaires, dont le rôle est de modifier l'aspect ou certaine fonctions du système, on en parle dans "Customisation", le sous forum de Mac OS X. On y va.


----------

